# JSF 2.x - Navigation / Weiterleistung auf andere views (abc.xhtml)



## Hootch (14. Apr 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich kämpfe gerade mit JSF 2.0 und frag mich warum bei einem commandlink (immediate="true" action="/public/register.xhtml") der Seitenwechsel nicht geht und (immediate="true" action="/register.xhtml") zur Seite wechseln kann.

Der Unterschied ist der Ordner "public" im Webordner der Applikation. Warum geht es im root der WebApp aber nicht zu/innerhalb von Verzeichnissen? ???:L

Greets
Hootch


----------



## Fant (16. Apr 2012)

Ich kann dein Problem nicht reproduzieren.

|TEST
|  |--  test2.xhtml
|
|-- test1.xhtml

Der CommandLink


```
<h:commandLink immediate="true" action="/Test/test2.xhtml" value="TESTEST"/>
```

in der Datei test1.xhtlm leitet wie erwartet auf /Test/test2.xhtml weiter. 

Es kann allerdings sein, dass in de Adresszeile des Browsers noch die alte URL steht. Ist es das, was Probleme bereitet?

Ansonsten zeig doch einfach mal deine JSF-Seite her. Inklusiver eventuell verwendeter Bean/s, Navigationsregeln und was sonst noch interessant sein könnte. Am commandLink selbst sollte es jedoch eigentlich nicht liegen.

Gruß Fant


----------



## Hootch (16. Apr 2012)

War mein Fehler. Ich hatte einen Fehler im Template. Der Wechsel der VIEW wurde dadurch verhindert.


----------

